# Ibanez RG8 vrs Iron Label 8 IR28FE



## Igotsoul4u (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok. I finally decided to take the 8 string plunge but I am trying to decide if the iron label is worth the extra money in comparison to upgraded RG8. From what I can tell, the RG8 has some obvious differences such as the pickups, bridge, and neck. I haven't been able to compare both side by side but I have played both. My feelings were that the RG8 felt just as good as the Ironlabel. My plan is to upgrade the tuners and pickups on the RG8. So, is the iron label worth it?


----------



## AKopp (Mar 7, 2013)

I have the Iron Label, and dig it a whole lot. If you're into modding and all, get the RG8. I had an RG8 as well and didn't notice MUCH of a difference playing wise. However, the quality and craftsmanship is far superior with the Iron Label, IMHO.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Mar 7, 2013)

AKopp said:


> I have the Iron Label, and dig it a whole lot. If you're into modding and all, get the RG8. I had an RG8 as well and didn't notice MUCH of a difference playing wise. However, the quality and craftsmanship is far superior with the Iron Label, IMHO.



 Yep


----------



## Adrian-XI (Mar 7, 2013)

Aren't the iron labels like $900? That's nearly a DC800 gosh darn it.


----------



## Shredmon (Mar 8, 2013)

Personally, i would go for the RG8...... and then mod the shit out of this thing......the Neck is excellent and the stock pus arent so bad..... 
but all in all its a question of taste, i dont like these "over-metal/core/extreme/allblack" versions of a guitar model......
greets


----------



## vick1000 (Mar 8, 2013)

I hated the bridge on the Iron Label 7, gib-raltor standard or what ever. Stupid corner pokes you in the palm whenever you go to mute. It's huge and blocky, and doesn't need to be.

Love the RG8, as long as you get one from someplace you can swap it, just in case you get a lemon.


----------



## CanniballistiX (Mar 8, 2013)

I found an Iron Label 8 @ Crazy Dave's for $749. Everywhere I look they are $899... I am severely close to ordering it. Any reason why I shouldn't? I've got an RG8 and love it, but want another 8!


----------



## codycarter (Mar 10, 2013)

Both are quality guitars, obviously the iron label is going to be better from the get-go. The rg8, though lower quality, it is still an excellent guitar and has a lot of potential. The stock pups aren't bad, but they aren't after market.


If you are comfortable modding, then the rg8 is prefect. $400 is pretty cheap when it comes to guitars.
If you want a ready to go Emg powered guitar, the Iron Label is for you. But the price isn't too far off a Carvin.


----------



## obZenity (Mar 10, 2013)

The only reason I wish I had waited for an IR8 is because of the binding and then I wouldn't have to route out the damn body to fit the X's in. That being said, I love my RG8 and with all the mods I've done to it, plus the final two in process, its still cheaper than the IR8.


----------



## AKopp (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't mind the bridge of the Iron Label. Actually real comfy for me. Crazy Daves for $749 is a great price. I'd buy it before they figure out their prices are mixed up.


----------



## jedimindfrak82 (May 12, 2013)

I'm glad i got the RG8... I don't dig the bridge on the iron label, and i love that a hipshot bridge was a nearly pain free install on mine. Plus Blackouts went right in there after about three minutes of work with a dremel. I also have a sneaking suspicion that the neck on these two models is exactly the same, the difference being inlays. RG8=win in my book.


----------



## simonXsludge (May 12, 2013)

vick1000 said:


> I hated the bridge on the Iron Label 7, gib-raltor standard or what ever. Stupid corner pokes you in the palm whenever you go to mute. It's huge and blocky, and doesn't need to be.


That is really interesting, because the 8-string version of that bridge has a much lower profile on the edges than the normal Gibraltar. It is lower than the saddles as opposed to the 6- and 7-string version of the bridge, where the edges of the bridge are at the same level with the saddles. 

I have played the Iron Label 8 at NAMM and it played awesome. Even as an owner of a Prestige 2228, I can still recommend it.


----------



## Jason Spell (May 12, 2013)

I saw a couple of Iron Labels on eBay recently for $599-$649. Said they were new, factory seconds, with tiny blemishes too small to photograph.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 13, 2013)

i have an rg8 & love it. the specs sound good on the il 8, tho it doesnt mention the scale length.



> Features:
> 
> Nitro Wizard-8 neck
> Basswood body
> ...


----------



## oneiromancer (May 13, 2013)

It's a 27" scale as well. I tried an Iron Label in GC last week, and it was ok, but I didn't feel like it was worth $900. Same bolt-on neck heel as the cheaper Ibanezes, nicer electronics. Perhaps the quality control is better at that price level, but it just doesn't seem to justify the $500 price jump from the RG8.


----------



## jedimindfrak82 (May 14, 2013)

Yeah. You 're basically just paying more money for EMG 's and binding. And a weird non replaceable bridge.


----------



## PigTrough (May 14, 2013)

I had an iron label 8 for a minute, real nice guitar. I actually returned it because the freaking neck pickup wasn't soldered properly. One of the cables was completely unsoldered in the back cavity. I look on EMGs website and they only have wiring diagrams for their solderless connections now. Thanks Ibanez for not supplying a diagram or following EMGs specs. I also decided I want another color. 

I played an RG8 @ Guitar Center and it felt cheap. The iron label was much higher quality and didn't have shit (and i mean real shit rg8) pickups. GO with iron label as it is great value (got mine for 800 on musicians friend sale)

TLDR: Real sick guitar, no wiring diagram to fix soldering issue, returned because i didn't want black (even though it is a beautiful finish)


----------



## jedimindfrak82 (May 14, 2013)

Not saying the Iron Label is bad, it's just that i bought an RG8 (for $339 with a GC coupon), got a Hipshot bridge and locking tuners and put some Blackouts in it and now i have a sweet tone machine and still ended up spending about a hundred bucks less than the Iron Label. WIN. 

Now, if they made the Iron Label in a different color i might just buy one...


----------



## marshun (Jul 12, 2013)

Just bought iron label s7. Love it but will a hipshot bolt onto the body. Not sure about the gibralter


----------



## Igotsoul4u (Mar 13, 2015)

Igotsoul4u said:


> Ok. I finally decided to take the 8 string plunge but I am trying to decide if the iron label is worth the extra money in comparison to upgraded RG8. From what I can tell, the RG8 has some obvious differences such as the pickups, bridge, and neck. I haven't been able to compare both side by side but I have played both. My feelings were that the RG8 felt just as good as the Ironlabel. My plan is to upgrade the tuners and pickups on the RG8. So, is the iron label worth it?



Well. I can answer my own question in a few days. I sold my RG8 for some quick cash a year ago after I hadn't played it for a few months. Overall it was just a very mediocre guitar. I ended up really missing the 8 string concept and missing being able to hack away at meshuggah songs. I saw an iron label 8 used for 439.00 at guitar center which seemed like a really great price. For reference I checked ebay and saw a brand new one for $529.00. It should be here next week! SCORE! Pumped to have much better tone. I like EMG's and anything is better then the stock RG8 which sounded absolutely terrible.


----------



## Igotsoul4u (Mar 16, 2015)

Got the iron label 8 RGIR28BFE today. Right off the bat I am having a better playing experience. The tone is 100% better. The RG8 never put a smile on my face with it's sound. I really like EMG's for metal and the 808's sound really nice with my wampler triple wreck. The low f sounds and feels better. I don't know if its the pickups, setup, or the different bridge, but the sustain is noticeably better. The bridge is great for palm mutes since it's sleeker and smoother then the RG8, which poked into my hand a bit. The setup was really nice out of the box. Intonation is really good and I don&#8217;t feel like I need to take it for an immediate setup. The RG8 was just ok. It needed a lot of bridge adjustments, neck, and nut adjustments. I never did the nut and the first fret always felt overly deep. Overall I am having a much better first impression then with the RG8. I have to admit it is a really nice looking guitar. For $529 new in the box it was a no brainer. Thanks geartree.com












RG8


----------

